# Casper Shield



## redline95gle (Dec 18, 2005)

I've been hearing that a casper shield is the only way to reduce glare on HID's without retrofitting the whole light, but i can't find them anywhere. Does anyone know where i can find one?


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

here ya go. casper's shield


----------



## redline95gle (Dec 18, 2005)

do u know if they make them in any size but H4? or anything comparable?


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

If you search the site, H4 is the only one they make.


----------

